# 96 B14 Sentra ABS?



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Ok how do i know if I have abs or not? the reason is I need to get a new spindle for me car. I cant figure out if I have ABS or not so please nissan gods help me out.

I have called nissan with my vin# and they cant say 100% if it has ABS or not

After calling 3 nissan places 2 local and mossy i finally found i do not have ABS so mod please close this thread


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The simple answer is prolly not. Possibly if you have a GLE, but other than that, I don't see your car having ABS. If you want to check for yourself, look under the hood by your battery. There's a fuse box or 2 next to the battery. If any of the black fuse boxes have "ABS" written on the cover and there IS a fuse in that slot, then you have ABS. If there is no fuse in that slot or there is no slot listed as ABS, then you do not have it.

Unfortunately, I cannot show it accurately since I have relocated my battery but you see here, I have 2 Fuse boxes and the smaller one has ABS on the cover. I have ABS on my car:


----------

